# Sonax BSD



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

So my car hasn't had any protection in in some time down to only having time for a maintenance wash and qd.. So my car is bare other than Sonax BSD.. After a few days driving I've woke up in the morning with some still nice beading ect but spotted a trail of some sort over the paintwork I've noticed this the last 2 washes.. Still applying some of the qd after the washes..

Wondering what it is










Looks like a snail trail but I highly doubt it

Cheers
Connor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like water beading accumulation and then rolls off the paintwork, leaving a trail. 
Or, are you saying that the trail is consistent, even after a wash?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Some snail slime can be incredibly resilient and sticky, so I wouldn't discount the possibility altogether.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

No offence meant but the beading isnt what I would expect from BSD after just a few days. Is it quite a new car that could have a film of something that needs clearing and might effect bonding of BSD?

I would try going over bonnet with a cleaner or AIO to see if it pulls anything off the paintwork.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

The trail isn't in the same every time I wash the car which is odd.. When I hose the bonnet down the water sheets and beads but it catches on the place where the trail is as as if it's unprotected..

The car is quite mucky tbh, as we have a lot of roadworks near where I work. It's a 12 plate 42k miles..

It was about 4 months ago I did a full decontamination clay etc put a few coats of jet seal on and it started to dissipate after 6 week with no top ups.. And then since then no protection other than a quick maintenance wash then the last 3 weeks I've been using BSD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Zolasbackheel said:


> No offence meant but the beading isnt what I would expect from BSD after just a few days. Is it quite a new car that could have a film of something that needs clearing and might effect bonding of BSD?
> 
> I would try going over bonnet with a cleaner or AIO to see if it pulls anything off the paintwork.


You are quite right.. I thought BSD was made out to be an incredible QD lasting up to 6 weeks this that.. Bought it because europarts had 25% off and then found a discount code so got a 750ml bottle for £4.39 including free delivery so thought I'd try it.

I was impressed the first few days as it looked immaculate, 3 days after dry weather and still clean as a whistle it rained as work and showed some awesome beading. Does make cleaning a doddle though just like any protection muck just slides off under a quick pressure and snowfoam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have had some quite good beading from it. But it's no fun to apply or remove, Meg's Ultimate QD or Adam's Detailer better all rounders IMO.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I would try a wash and use a paint cleaner or pre wax cleaner. Hopefully that will remove anything on there and BSD should last longer. 

Its not cheap but M&K Pure is very good at pulling dirt from paintwork.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

66Rob said:


> I have had some quite good beading from it. But it's no fun to apply or remove, Meg's Ultimate QD or *Adam's Detailer* better all rounders IMO.


Adams Detailer being a better "all rounder" than BSD? Is this the same Adams that offers no protection?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave: Perhaps bad choice of words as it offers little or no protection.

But is easier to apply, easier to remove and to me gives a better appearance (as does the Megs).

Its not that i dont like BSD, i have a bottle and the beading is great, I applied it to my friends Celica as he doesnt wash it that often and i knew he would like the beading and the protection, i just dont enjoy using it so much, grabby / doesnt leave a slick feel and for me that all part of the 'detailing' experience. :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh dear, I ordered one from ebay at £11.75 then dived into the link from Europarts last night and ordered another one for £4.89!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Its good stuff Mike, but dont expect too much of a slick feel to the paint. 

Ensure the panel is cool to the touch and just a light spray, spread and then remove with a perfectly dry towel - the finish is good and some love it. When it rains you will love the beading.

Ps, search for BSD loads of threads and info on here


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

66Rob said:


> :wave: Perhaps bad choice of words as it offers little or no protection.
> 
> But is easier to apply, easier to remove and to me gives a better appearance (as does the Megs).
> 
> Its not that i dont like BSD, i have a bottle and the beading is great, I applied it to my friends Celica as he doesnt wash it that often and i knew he would like the beading and the protection, i just dont enjoy using it so much, grabby / doesnt leave a slick feel and for me that all part of the 'detailing' experience. :thumb:


Try the Wowo's Quick Detailer if you want the same beading as BSD without the stickyness/grabbyness and leaves the paint as slick as any good proper QD. In love with the stuff at the moment.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Brian will have a look.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Would mixing bsd and bouncers done and dusted be worth a try?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

kev999 said:


> Would mixing bsd and bouncers done and dusted be worth a try?


In a word, yes.

I haven't tried that one yet, but mixed mine with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe QD a few weeks back. I've sprayed it twice after washing since, and QD'd it with D & D this morning. It's still as smooth as glass and seems to have taken away the 'stickiness' type residue that remains with BSD otherwise.

Unless you try, you'll never find out mate :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

kev999 said:


> Would mixing bsd and bouncers done and dusted be worth a try?


Have a look here Kev :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5178554&postcount=22


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Try the Wowo's Quick Detailer if you want the same beading as BSD without the stickyness/grabbyness and leaves the paint as slick as any good proper QD. In love with the stuff at the moment.


Any idea of the durability of the WOWO Detailer yet compared to the Sonax?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

G.P said:


> Any idea of the durability of the WOWO Detailer yet compared to the Sonax?


I would also like to know this :thumb:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

With that strange irregular shape, and with how thin it is, I would assume that it is a slug or snail mark. You say that its in different places, so it cant be a default with the paint. I assume that when applying a product like a quick detailer you are using large sweeping motions that wouldn't leave a thin line like in the photo, so you can rule out the QD as the problem.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

The Wowo durability is meant to be very good. I've got a bottle that I'll try when I get my car back 

I'll be very happy if the beading is as good as BSD though


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

G.P said:


> Any idea of the durability of the WOWO Detailer yet compared to the Sonax?


Fraser I am sure tested and at something like 6 weeks it was still beading.

I used it on my car with no protection and it was still beading strongly 2 weeks later when I gave it a maintenance wash. It's the most impressive QD I have used.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

CLCC said:


> With that strange irregular shape, and with how thin it is, I would assume that it is a slug or snail mark. You say that its in different places, so it cant be a default with the paint. I assume that when applying a product like a quick detailer you are using large sweeping motions that wouldn't leave a thin line like in the photo, so you can rule out the QD as the problem.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


So you saying it quite possibly could be the technique I'm using to apply it? I usually apply it in half panels at a time.. Ie bonnet left side.. Then right.. Spray on and then spread via microfibre buffing towel.. Can't recall the name but it's very plush.. Left to right usually spreading then flip over and buff to a shine in circular motions

As someone said above it is quite grabby when spreading and buffing off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

legend139 said:


> So you saying it quite possibly could be the technique I'm using to apply it? I usually apply it in half panels at a time.. Ie bonnet left side.. Then right.. Spray on and then spread via microfibre buffing towel.. Can't recall the name but it's very plush.. Left to right usually spreading then flip over and buff to a shine in circular motions
> 
> As someone said above it is quite grabby when spreading and buffing off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I'm saying the opposite, if you were applying it with your index finger in a weird trail like motion that it could be a problem, but what looks like a very thin trail couldn't have been caused by a folded microfiber towel.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone know if WOWO's detailer contain's wax?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen BSD still beading after a good 4 weeks.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Before I removed it to test other products, Sonax BSD by itself on prepped paint was lasting 4 months in my environment sitting outside with high temperatures and humidity, exposure to hard water sprinklers, washed only occasionally with Meguiar's Deep Crystal soap. At the 4 month mark it was sheeting water much faster than Optimum Car Wax was at the 1 month mark which was applied to the other half of the boot.

Pretty interesting you're noticing this same trail pop up even after reapplying BSD. I've seen a drastic drop in performance out of BSD when the only prep work I've done on the paint was a thorough clay step prior to applying (no iron remover). After polishing the paint the difference in performance was incredible. This was noted on a car that had not been waxed or polished for years prior to me running some LSP tests with it. I even tried putting down Prima Hydro Max first as a base and then BSD on top prior to a light polishing, and that base surface of the paint was still having a negative impact on the performance of everything on top. So run a quick light polishing step on the area to deep clean it and let us know if BSD still has trouble bonding properly to the trail.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

G.P said:


> Anyone know if WOWO's detailer contain's wax?


It doesn't.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I love BSD. I don't understand the comments about how difficult it is to apply. Comments on other threads here almost put me off. It really isn't that difficult and I love the results.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

DuncanB said:


> I love BSD. I don't understand the comments about how difficult it is to apply. Comments on other threads here almost put me off. It really isn't that difficult and I love the results.


I know what you mean, it's just that it feels grabby and not like a super slick LSP. For the price and performance, it is an absolute winner for a daily driver or all the 'other' cars in the household.

I'm sure Sonax would have tried to make it slicker but it must have changed the performance somehow.

Still, it's cheap enough to experiment with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've ordered some v7 today to see what it's like mixed up, big fan of bsd especially when ecp are doing 30% off 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

tosh said:


> I know what you mean, it's just that it feels grabby and not like a super slick LSP. For the price and performance, it is an absolute winner for a daily driver or all the 'other' cars in the household.
> 
> I'm sure Sonax would have tried to make it slicker but it must have changed the performance somehow.
> 
> ...


Agreed about the total lack of slickness. I've found the Megs Quik Detailer gives a very slick finish but I thought the shine and beading was superior from the BSD. Especially for a fiver a bottle. I've just had to learn not to stroke my car after application:lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I mixed up 500ml of BSD/Finale and it is so much nicer to use now. Well worth mixer it with a slicker feeling QD.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Use BSD as drying aid and it's a whole lot easier to apply. Slightly warm panels and a tad too much product and it's a pest to avoid smears. OP it looks like the BSD hadn't covered that bit so maybe as mentioned something is on the paint beforehand , regards causing bonding issues. Don't loose faith with it yet.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I always remove mine with a seperate quality MF plus wash it after every use, in the shade on a cool car I have experienced that grabbing effect,not sufficient to warrant dilution with another product as I want to see how it performs in isolation as recommended.

Great product John Tht.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Titanium Htail said:


> I always remove mine with a seperate quality MF plus wash it after every use, in the shade on a cool car I have experienced that grabbing effect,not sufficient to warrant dilution with another product as I want to see how it performs in isolation as recommended.
> 
> Great product John Tht.


You'll change your opinion once you try it 50/50 mixed with a slick feeling QD


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone tried a mix of BSD and AS Tango?


----------

